# BIOS-Einstellungen u. Windows Memory Diagnostic



## alithea (22 Februar 2005)

Was ist das und wie komm ich zu die???

Ich möchte nämlich von WIndows so einen Test machen.. der heißt 
Windows Memory Diagnostic

und da muss ich das so einstellen das er mir zuerst das diskettenlaufwerk startet und dann erst die festplatte!

Kennt zufällig auch wer diesen Test von WIndows?

Danke 

lg leeni


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

@alithea,



> und da muss ich das so einstellen das er mir zuerst das diskettenlaufwerk startet und dann erst die festplatte!


Das muss im BIOS eingestellt werden: Bootreihenfolge, also das Floppy LW vor der Festplatte.



> Kennt zufällig auch wer diesen Test von WIndows?


Noe -aber wie schon der Name "Windows Memory Diagnostic" sagt, ist das ein (Arbeits)speicher -Test. 

Mfg.


----------



## alithea (23 Februar 2005)

Ja jetzt wär dann noch gut zu wissen wie ich zu BIOS komm...

das andre ist mir wohl bewusst!!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> Ja jetzt wär dann noch gut zu wissen wie ich zu BIOS komm...


das hängt vom Hersteller des Mainboard/BIOS ab, meistens wird das beim Hochfahren des PCs 
angezeigt (falls  der Bildschirm da schon was anzeigt...) 
das kann DEL(Entf) , ESC oder  eine  F-Taste sein, leider gibts da keine Norm, schau mal im Handbuch
 nach, was da als Hersteller des  Mainboard steht. 
die häufigsten Bios-Hersteller sind AMI, Award, Phoenix  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> alithea schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AMI BIOS*
Entf

*AWARD BIOS*
Entf
Strg + Alt + Esc
Strg + Alt + S

*Phoenix  BIOS*
Entf
Strg + Alt + Esc
Strg + Alt + S
F1 

*Toshiba*
Esc
F1

*Dell, NEC*
F2

*Compaq*
F10


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2005)

Dank an den Gast.  Als Hinweis,  diese Taste/n  (je nach BIOS) muß/müssen unmittelbar nach dem Einschalten 
(oder RESET) während des Hochfahrens des PC gedrückt werden, wird meist auch angezeigt,
 danach ist es nicht mehr möglich  und das Spiel muß wiederholt werden, manchmal muß man etwas üben ....

PS: Ich würde mir aber doch jemanden zu Hilfe holen, der darin etwas Erfahrung hat 
so ganz ohne jede Erfahrung  ist das Einstellen im BIOS nicht ganz ohne Risiko etwas zu verstellen, 
das u.U. zu Schwierigkeiten führen kann


----------



## Counselor (23 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Kennt zufällig auch wer diesen Test von WIndows?
> 
> 
> Noe -aber wie schon der Name "Windows Memory Diagnostic" sagt, ist das ein (Arbeits)speicher -Test. Mfg.



Es handelt sich um dieses Tool:
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2005)

Laut der Beschreibung läßt sich das Ganze auch von einer   CD aus starten,  das dürfte 
aber nicht einfacher sein, zum einen muß eine  CD gebrannt werden, die bootfähig ist 
und im BIOS müßte dann die CD als 1. Bootdevice eingestellt werden, was selten die Defaulteinstellung ist.
Die Floppyversion ist sicherlich einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## alithea (23 Februar 2005)

Naja aber ich bin ja nicht grad das genie und das soll ja auch nicht so einfach sein.. bzw. kann ich auch fehler machen hmm

... ich glaube ich lass das lieber mit dem test .. hmm nur stimmt leider etwas mit meinem laptop nicht.. 

gibt es noch andre tests??

Danke übrigens für die Antworten!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> hmm nur stimmt leider etwas mit meinem laptop nicht..
> 
> gibt es noch andre tests??



Vielleicht solltest du mal schildern, was nicht stimmt, Saschas Kristallkugel ist z.Z zur Wartung in der Werkstatt ...

cp


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 Februar 2005)

Dann beschreibe doch mal, warum du der Meinung bist, das etwas nicht stimmt.
Welche Fehler treten denn auf, im übrigen hast du ja noch Garantie auf deinen Schlepptop (Insiderwissen)?


----------



## BenTigger (23 Februar 2005)

Ich habs gestern mal ausgetestet. Ist sehr einfach zu realisieren, wenn man ne funktionierende Diskette hat  
Bootet der LapTop denn von CD?? Die Software erstellt entweder eine bootfähige Diskette oder in CD Image, das gebrannt werden kann.
(Auswahlmöglichkeit)  Die Diskette geht einfach und gut.
CD hab ich deswegen nu nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Bootet der LapTop denn von CD??


wen das der Fall wäre  , hätten wir uns die Diskussion wie man ins BIOS  kommt sparen können.
In der Regel werden PCs heutzutage nicht defaultmäßig mit der Floppy als 1. Bootdevice ausgeliefert.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2005)

Nur hat alithea bisher nicht gesagt, das er auch nicht von CD bootet. Daher die Nachfrage ob er es evtl. macht. Mag kein default sein aber vielleicht bereits mal geändert worden??


----------



## Counselor (24 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel werden PCs heutzutage nicht defaultmäßig mit der Floppy als 1. Bootdevice ausgeliefert.


In der Regel werden PCs und Laptops heute ohne Floppy ausgeliefert.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel werden PCs und Laptops heute ohne Floppy ausgeliefert.


Herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis, dann werd ich das gleich mal reklamieren, 
damit der Händler das regelwidrige  Floppy-Laufwerk aus meinem  neuen PC ausbaut.
Vor allem auch wichtig für alithea damit sie nicht vergeblich nach dem Schlitz sucht, 
wo sonst bei Uralt-PCs die Floppy eingesteckt wird.


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

sorry konnte erst jetzt wieder schreibn.... internet wurde gesperrt!!

so also mein laptop hat mein floppy laufwerk.. da hab ich mir ein externes dazu gekauft..

und auf cd hab ich das ganze noch nicht gebrannt das ich das dann von der cd starten kann.. ich weiß nicht ob sich das auszahlt auf ne cd zu brennen...

hmm weiß nicht...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 März 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> hmm weiß nicht...


Wir noch weniger, weil Du nicht viel über Dein Problem erzählst. Aber wenn ich den Preis für einen Rohling gegen ein externes Floppy-Laufwerk aufwiege, hätte ich das schon probiert.

Bei neueren Notebooks lässt sich übrigens auch ein USB-Laufwerk in die Bootreihenfolge einbinden.


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

ja dann werd ich es nochmal mit einer cd probieren...


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

also jetzt hab ich eine cd erstellt aber er startet sie mir auch nicht.. obwohl das normal so sein sollte... grr...

mir kommt auch irgendwie vor das das cd-laufwerk eh vorher gestartet wird aber trotzdem geht nix...

jetzt kann ich glaub ich nur mal in die BIOS-einstellungen rein.. aber nicht mal das schaff ich.. und kaputt machen will ich auch nichts...

leider weiß ich auch nicht mal was ich für ein motherboard hab...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 März 2005)

Dann beschreibe doch mal Dein Notebook: Marke? Typ?
In den meisten Fällen führt Dich die Entf-Taste ins Bios. Hast Du niemanden zur Hand, der Dir da ein wenig beistehen kann?


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

Nein leider hab ich keinen der sich da auskennt

Marke: acer
Travelmate 4502LMi

so jetzt hab ich auch noch zusätzlich die datei runtergeladen

resourse kid oda soo.. aba das versteh i net ganz den part.. 

•	Wenn Sie eine startfähige CD erstellen möchten, benötigen Sie Zusatzsoftware, um die CD aus dem ISO 9660-Abbild (windiag.iso) herzustellen. Zum Erstellen der CD aus dem Abbild können Sie das Hilfsprogramm CDburn.exe verwenden, welches Teil des Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit ist. Anweisungen zum Downloaden und Installieren dieser Tools finde Sie auf der Microsoft-Website (http://www.microsoft.com/). Anweisungen zur Verwendung von cdburn.exe sind im Downloadpaket enthalten. Außerdem benötigen Sie ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk zum Schreiben von CDs. Diese werden normalerweise CD-R- oder CD-RW-Laufwerke genannt. Darüber hinaus muss das CD-ROM-Laufwerk startfähige CD-ROMs unterstützen. Schauen Sie in der Dokumentation nach weiteren Informationen über Ihr CD-ROM-Laufwerk. 

was hast das auf deitsch???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 März 2005)

Du brauchst ein Brennprogramm. 
Meist ist Nero mit installiert, damit solltest Du ein ISO-Image auf CD brennen können. Wenn Du doch bereits eine CD gebrannt hast: Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Bei den meisten Acer-Geräten kommt man mit Strg + Alt + Esc ins Bios.


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

ich hab einfach die datei gespeichert und dann die datei angeklickt dann ist es automatisch gegangen.. das er die cd brennt..

nur iso-image das kenn ich nicht

und dann hab ich bei NTI CD & DVD-Maker Gold das gebrannt... 
so war das ja...


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nämlich von WIndows so einen Test machen.. der heißt
> Windows Memory Diagnostic
> lg leeni


Hallo Leeni, was soll das ganze denn eigentlich? Du kennst dich augenscheinlich nicht mal mit den grundlegensten Funktionen eines PCs aus. Was willst Du dann mit Windows Memory Diagnostic? Da kriegst Du irgendein Ergebnis angezeigt, mit dem Du aller Voraussicht nach, garnichts anfangen kannst. 

Könnte es sein; dass das ganze eine Vera......ung ist? :roll:


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

Warum glaubst du das das ne Ver...ung is..`???

Für was schreib ich den sonst mein problem hier herein?

Glaubst ich tu mir die ganze Arbeit an damit ich euch was zu tun gebe??

Ich kenn mich leider echt nicht mit den Sachen aus.. nur weiß ich leider auch nicht wie ich das erlernen könnte...

weil ich nicht mal weiß wie der bereich heißt den ich nicht verstehe.. so normale anwendungen kann ich aber halt alles andere was mit irgendwie programmieren oder so was das ist, da kenn ich mich leider nicht aus!!

ach jaa.. und und ich bin aus österreich deswegen auch der komische schreibweise!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Du hast mit beachtlicher Hartnäckigkeit alle Fragen  nach dem eigentlichen Problem  unbeantwortet gelassen 

cp


----------



## Mindolluin (1 März 2005)

Stieglitz hat recht, bei den geringen Computerkenntnissen bringen die ganzen Empfehlungen hier nicht wirklich was.

Empfehlung an Leeni: Meiner Kenntnis nach gibts vielerorts professionelle PC-Nothilfen. Das kostet dann zwar was, hilft aber wahrscheinlich mehr, als wenn hier 100 Köche im Dunkeln stochern.

Oder einfach einen Computerkurs an der örtlichen VHS belegen.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## alithea (1 März 2005)

Ja das mit dem Computerkurs hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber da gibts ja das ganze so in bereiche gegliedert...

und welcher wäre dann gut??

denn so mit den normalen anwendungen kenn ich mich ja aus wie gesagt!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 März 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> und welcher wäre dann gut??


Im Normalfall sollte Dir jeder Kursleiter bereits weiterhelfen können. Schließlich hast Du einen Notebook und der lässt sich elegant unter den Arm klemmen. Könntest Du nicht trotzdem mal versuchen, Dein Problem irgendwie zu beschreiben?


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

Was Du mit Windows Memory Diagnostik anstellen willst, wissen wir immer noch nicht. Wozu soll das gut sein?

Zitat:
_ach jaa.. und und ich bin aus österreich deswegen auch der komische schreibweise!_

Und ich aus dem schwäbischen!
Eine gewisse Komik kann ich diesem Thread aber nicht absprechen. :lol: 
Aber probiers doch mal in diesem Forum, die sind auf solche Fragen sicher besser eingerichtet. Wir sind hier im Forum Computerbetrug
http://www.computerhilfen.de/forum/index.php


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind hier im Forum Computerbetrug


inbesondere 


> Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet
> Allgemeines


daher verschoben  ins  OT


----------

